# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Chronische hyperventilatie - Artikel

## kaatjekakel

Chronische hyperventilatie
Naast de acute vorm van hyperventilatie bestaat er ook een chronische vorm. Chronische hyperventilatie is minder spectaculair en daardoor ook minder eenvoudig te herkennen. Deze vorm van hyperventilatie komt echter op grotere schaal voor dan acute hyperventilatie. Chronische hyperventilatie wordt gekenmerkt door vage klachten, die echter constant aanwezig kunnen zijn. Dit is logisch omdat men bijna de hele dag 'onbewust' aan het hyperventileren is. Het duurt meestal erg lang voordat ontdekt wordt dat men lijdt aan chronische hyperventilatie, want de hierbij optredende klachten kunnen ook vele andere oorzaken hebben. Wanneer dan eindelijk de diagnose hyperventilatie wordt gesteld hebben veel mensen al angsten, zoals o.a. ziektevrees opgebouwd omdat men zo lang in onwetendheid heeft verkeerd.

Lijst van klachten en symptomen die kunnen optreden bij hyperventilatie:

Algemeen:
 vermoeidheid, algemene zwakte
 prikkelbaarheid
 slapeloosheid

Spieren:
 verlamming
 trillingen
 stijfheid van handen, vingers, mond
 tintelingen op de huid
 algemene spierstijfheid (tetanie)

Spijsvertering:
 opgeblazen gevoel
 pijn in de maagstreek
 winden laten
 misselijkheid
 diarree/constipatie 

Psychisch:
 angst en onrust
 depressie
 concentratiestoornissen
 fobieën

Hart en vaten:
 hartkloppingen
 overslaan van het hart
 pijn op de borst
 koude, klamme handen 

Long en luchtwegen:
 benauwdheid
 beklemming op de borst
 brok in de keel
 kriebel in de keel
 zuchten, luchthonger
 frequent ademen, hijgen
 pijnlijke ademhalingsspieren

Centraal zenuwstelsel
 hoofdpijn
 duizeligheid
 bewustzijnsstoornissen
 wazig zien

Buiten alle klachten hierboven genoemd kan nog opgemerkt worden dat veel gehoorde klachten bij chronische hyperventilatie zijn: gevoel van zweverigheid in het hoofd, gevoel van onwerkelijkheid en een enorme vermoeidheid. Allemaal te verklaren, de doorbloeding naar de hersenen kan iets minder worden zodat er minder zuurstof naar de hersenen wordt vervoerd, vandaar deze hoofdklachten, onschadelijk voor het lichaam, maar heel erg vervelend. De enorme vermoeidheid is te verklaren door het voortdurend last hebben van vage klachten. Verder is één van de reacties van het lichaam op chronische hyperventilatie vaak een verhoogde productie van melkzuur. Het lichaam probeert zo de pH van het bloed omlaag te krijgen. Normaal wordt melkzuur geproduceerd wanneer iemand een stevige inspanning levert. Het gevolg van deze voortdurende melkzuurproductie is dat iemand met chronische hyperventilatie vaak klaagt over vermoeide spieren en dat verklaart dus ook weer het gevoel van vermoeidheid.


Bron: Ned. Hyperventilatie Stichting

----------


## Tess71

Lieve kakel,

Bedankt voor het plaatsen van deze info............heel erg confronterend als ik het zo lees.
Maar heel erg duidelijk en ik kan nu wel zeggen ik heb CH :EEK!: 
Ik heb een tijd in de ontkennende fase gezeten al dan niet bewust, maar nu kom ik uit de kast :Big Grin: 

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik heb het zelf geplaatst omdat ik kast in, kast uit en er weer in ga :Cool: . Heet dat ontkenning? Ik heb het boek 'Verademing' van Bram Bakker gelezen ( http://www.bol.com/nl/p/boeken/verad...534/index.html ) , en wat andere boeken over hyperventilatie. Ik heb een cursus ademhalen bij de fysio gedaan, en toch overvalt het me nog. Iemand anders nog ervaring?

----------


## Tess71

Volgens mij heet dat met jezelf in gevecht zijn, en het niet accepteren van het feit dat je last hebt van CH.
En omdat CH zoveel bijwerkingen heeft, zaait dat iedere keer weer die twijfel in ons hoofdje en daar raak je zo uitgeput van!

Ik heb laatst een boek besteld over CH, ik moet er nog aan beginnen....hoe zou dat nou komen......toch nog niet uit de kast?????

----------


## kaatjekakel

Volgens mij hebben we beiden een kast met een draaideur. Maar het is vast een uitermate geschikt boek om bij de kerstboom door te bladeren, haha :Big Grin:

----------


## Ilse34

ik zal ook maar mee uit de kast komen dan zekers  :Frown: 
bwei 
Ik heb wel al eens gelezen dat ze dat kunnen testen..
De longspecialist zei vorige keer dat ik astma had ipv hyperventilatie. Ik betwijfel dat.
Misschien allebei dan.

----------


## Tess71

Hahaha gezellig met zijn 2tjes door de draaideur, dat komt natuurlijk door al dat gedraai wat we doen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ilse goed dat je ook uit de kast komt, niet weer de kast ingaan hoor!!! anders kom je ook in de draaideur terecht :EEK!:

----------


## Ilse34

lol  :Smile: 
ik blijf er uit. 
Humzzz vandaag weer enorm veel last gehad van ademhappen & geeuwen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Dames,

Op deze link http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...yperventilatie staat ook informatie over hyperventilatie, misschien ook handig om te lezen  :Wink: 

@ Tess, zou die hyperventilatie bij de angst weg kunnen komen? Wel goed dat je nu onder ogen ziet dat je er last van hebt, dan kan je er ook wat aan doen! 

@ Kakel, vervelend dat je zo in en uit de kast gaat... hopelijk overvalt het je langzaamaan steeds minder en kan je er steeds een beetje beter mee leren omgaan! 

@ Ilse, zowel astma als CH zijn vervelend om te hebben, maar je denkt zelf dat je CH hebt? Eigen instinct is vaak de juiste  :Wink:  

Veel succes lieve dames!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

